# Bull nose or other router bit for half-ellipse?



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a question about special roundover bits to make good prototypes with my table router. I looked at bullnose radius, convex edging, table top edge, specialty molding router bits, etc., but what I like to find is a bullnose type that does not machine a half circle but an half ELLIPSE on 0.75 inch thick starboard. The major axis length would be 0.75in and the minor axis length around 0.50in. The reason is to leave more flat (approx. 0.50in) on the top and bottom side of the part. If I use 0.375R roundover, there is only approx. 0.25 flat left in the middle as the cross-section is approx. 1.0in wide and 0.75 thick. Are there router bits like that or bits that come close, or is there another way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not totally sure what you are looking for but this might be close...

MLCS edge beading, fingernail router bits

It is NOT elliptical, but its closer!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Paul - Welcome to the forum
I guess I'm not real sure what you're looking for either but these may come close:
MLCS Table Edge Router Bits
Check out the thumbnail without the bead


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

+1 with the last 2. Really hard to really visualize from your description.

I'm thinking a few bits, with setups between, but...

If you could sketch out the profile in a paint program, CAD or just onto paper then scan and post that visual representation of that profile.... Then people could see what you are trying to achieve and be able to suggest how to get there.

Is that possible from you?


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Half-ellipse table edge*



jschaben said:


> Hi Paul - Welcome to the forum
> I guess I'm not real sure what you're looking for either but these may come close:
> MLCS Table Edge Router Bits
> Check out the thumbnail without the bead


Yes, this is close, see the left pictures on the website. However the cut is not an half- ellipse with the ends tangent to the upper and lower side of the table, so there is a sharp transition I need to remove in an extra operation. I am looking for one bit that can do it all in one operation. Maybe that kind of bit is not available in the market and I need to have one custom made which could be expensive but would save me lots of time in making 200 parts or more.

Another option could be to use a table edge router bit, then use a spokeshaver (pushing operation) or scraper (pulling operation) to remove the transition. However hat is timeconsuming.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, I was looking at the MCLS finger nail bits, that leave a transition. The MCLS table edge router bits seem very close to a quarter ellipse. They could work. Thanks.


----------

